# Favorite Pizza?



## rockstar99 (Dec 22, 2010)

Whats your favorite pizza?
Mine is Double Cheese+Spicy Chicken on a Pan base

Yummy thread is yummy


----------



## Trollology (Dec 22, 2010)

Funghi!
I love mushrooms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




After that comes pepperoni.
Yeah my pizzas are pretty plain.
But awesome


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2010)

Hawaiian style Pizza. Ham and Pineapple.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 22, 2010)

Pepperoni Crunch. It's a favorite of Shakey's here in the Philippines. It's a pepperoni pizza basically with Potato shoestrings. Tastes better than it sounds, mildly spicy, crunchy, I fell in love as soon as it touched my tongue.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2010)

{{}}


----------



## Rydian (Dec 22, 2010)

http://rydian.deviantart.com/art/Pizza-Ryd...style-132010971


----------



## monkat (Dec 22, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> http://rydian.deviantart.com/art/Pizza-Ryd...style-132010971



You add way too much cheese...it doesn't even look appetizing in the last picture...


----------



## Rydian (Dec 22, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After I cut a slice I fold the edges up under themsvles so the cheese doesn't slide all over the place, but in the pic it makes it look deeper than it is.


----------



## Costello (Dec 22, 2010)

looks like we found the two people in the universe that actually like pineapple pizza


----------



## Forstride (Dec 22, 2010)

My ideal pizza: Green peppers, pepperoni, bacon, extra cheese, traditional red sauce, pan cooked (Pan pizza).

I'll settle for any pizza as long as it has one of those toppings.


----------



## ineap09 (Dec 22, 2010)

Double cheese + mushrooms + pepperoni + thin crust =


----------



## pacha69 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hawaian pizza, Pineapples all the way !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 22, 2010)

I love Supreme pizzas. Pepperoni, cheese, jalapenos, green bell peppers, onion, sausage and I like it crispy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sometimes I'll have pineapple, but only when I think about it so much that my mouth waters. Other times I'll add red bell peppers. The red bell peppers gives it a sweet taste and perfectly balances out the jalapenos.


----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 22, 2010)

Stuffed crust, double pepperoni, chilli beef, jalapenos and some ultra death sauce. BAM!


----------



## Rayder (Dec 22, 2010)

Pan crust.  Pepperoni, bacon, extra cheese.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Dec 22, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Pepperoni Crunch. It's a favorite of Shakey's here in the Philippines. It's a pepperoni pizza basically with Potato shoestrings. Tastes better than it sounds, mildly spicy, crunchy, I fell in love as soon as it touched my tongue.




That looks and sounds good. My favorite pizza would have to be Chicken wing. However I wouldnt turn down a slice of plain or peperoni either.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 22, 2010)

Newyorks finest by Yellow cab


----------



## Rayder (Dec 22, 2010)

My brother is nuts!  Can you believe he doesn't like pizza?


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 22, 2010)

Any does but mostly mushroom pizza.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Dec 22, 2010)

Pepperoni & honey garlic chicken


----------



## Sephi (Dec 22, 2010)

Plain pan pizza.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 22, 2010)

American (pepperoni) on Romana base from Pizza Express = heaven - not the pre-made ones in supermarkets though, freshly cooked ones in the restaurant are a lot lot nicer.
Although these are expensive so i rarely have them....


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 22, 2010)

Trollology said:
			
		

> Funghi!
> I love mushrooms
> 
> 
> ...


mushooms are epic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



with sweetcorn and ham =awsomeness says Po 



Spoiler


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 22, 2010)

Anything that doesn't contain meat or mushrooms.

Or blue cheese.


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Dec 22, 2010)

My homemade pizzas are my favorite. I make my own dough for it and add spices depending on the taste I want in the dough. Then get sauce and paste and add spices for the sauce. Toppings can range from just pepperoni to an everything supreme with black olives mushrooms bell pepper onions etc. They are chicago deep dish style pizzas. You almost have to eat it with a fork and knife!!! Everyone that tries my pizza always asks when I am going to make more. And that is usually after they are done eating what I just made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 22, 2010)

There was this pizza place where I used to live

made a chicken plumb pizza and also chicken satay pizza.. i used to half n half those... im hungry now ;(


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 22, 2010)

Seafood. With archives, yo.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 22, 2010)

My tastes are boring....extra cheese...light sauce....thats about it....

what....I


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 22, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Seafood. With archives, yo.



You archive your pizza?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 22, 2010)

Turkish Pizza or Luigi's Supreme (From my local)


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Anything that doesn't contain meat or mushrooms.
> 
> Or blue cheese.


Blue cheese pizza! sounds good!


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 22, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol yh he's zipped it all up and shoved it in his PC, so now we know if he suddenly complains his computer isn't working.

OT: Oh, i also like Dominos pizza but still not as nice as pizza express


----------



## injected11 (Dec 22, 2010)

I knew entering this thread was a bad idea. I'm now officially hungry as hell.

Anyway, thin and crispy crust, extra sauce, with pepperoni and black olives. And I just ordered one. You bastards.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 22, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Pepperoni Crunch. It's a favorite of Shakey's here in the Philippines. It's a pepperoni pizza basically with Potato shoestrings. Tastes better than it sounds, mildly spicy, crunchy, I fell in love as soon as it touched my tongue.



looks edible. I used to get a pepperoni pizza with fries on the side at school. One time some girl just walks by and goes all to her friends "Someone got pizza with fries, who eats pizza with fries?!" Yeah she jelly I got it and she don't. Dem mad folks.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 22, 2010)

Mushroom and pepperoni.

Best combo ever.


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 22, 2010)

I also love plain pepperoni pizzas mmmmm with loads of cheese

italian mates of mine make their own pepperoni and stuff...... :drool:


----------



## Sterling (Dec 22, 2010)

Alfredo Cheese bitches. Nothing else in the world can beat it, but if you put one in front of me you can be sure you won't get any.


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 22, 2010)

sausage and mushrooms and or black olives.
Deep dish giordano's pizza.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 22, 2010)

Hamburger, Mushroom, olives with extra cheese and Parmesan grated on top.


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 22, 2010)

Frutti di Mare


----------



## sdnoob (Dec 22, 2010)

Hawaiian! Had half a large hawaiian last Saturday


----------



## impizkit (Dec 22, 2010)

I like super supreme, but if I had to pick one, favorite topping, it would be Canadian Bacon


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 22, 2010)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, he zipped it up with winrar and password protected it so no one steals his fav pizza.
too bad he got really hungry due to the snow in england and couldn't go to dominos to get his pizza. so he tried accessing his fav pizza on his pc but he forgot his password. (no cRARk doesn't work)


----------



## mooseburglar (Dec 22, 2010)

Has anyone heard of Solos pizza? They're only in Minnesota in the TC suburbs.

Anyway, The White Hen at Solos gives me the desire to live.

Check it out if you can.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 22, 2010)

Hawaiian!!! ALWAYS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i dont get why people put hamburguers, cod and stuff like that... it's just


----------



## berlinka (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll have the one with the squashed dead squirrels.


----------



## Wizerzak (Dec 22, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> Wizzerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rmfao  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but you forgot, get got a virus that told him his pc was at risk of malnutrition and that it was absolutely necessary that he bought this new program, so he bought it and all it did was cost him £199 and screw up his PC, it then opened up his 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




\\ drive and it spilt mushed up pizza all over the floor with purple bit of viruses in it.


----------



## Mazor (Dec 22, 2010)

Harumy said:
			
		

> Hawaiian!!! ALWAYS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Putting pineapple, like on Hawaiian, is just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as well.


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 22, 2010)

Wizzerzak said:
			
		

> rmfao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of rouge program woluld want a pc to thow up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




he should of gone to Mushroom Kingdom security, Mario's the expert no wait Mario's busy in New retro mario bros so hes away. luckily Yoshi's there as backup to save his pc

the purple virus must be the internets form of "cold weather" like -10 degrees ceceus


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 22, 2010)

Papa John's Double Bacon, Six Cheese Pizza = PINGAS HAS RISEN!!!


----------



## sdnoob (Dec 22, 2010)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally I like the ham more than the pineapple on the pizza, but as a combination I find it great. Especially Panago's Hawaiian pizza.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 22, 2010)

My friend told me that females don't eat pizza, they eat salads and tofu. LOL


----------



## DryYoshi (Dec 22, 2010)

My favorite pizza is our local "Pizza Haalderen".
It has fruit, paprika, egg, kebab, pepperoni, ham, mushrooms, and yeah even pineapple, and maybe some other stuff I forgot...
Sometimes they change the pizza a little bit, like sometimes there's no egg or pineapple.


----------



## MrCooper (Dec 22, 2010)

Hawaiian stlye don't really care who makes it.


----------



## Issac (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, pizzas are different everywhere in the world... This is my favourite called Vesuvio. It's just ham (cheese and tomato sauce)... and I LOVE to add extra olives (green OR black, doesn't matter)... and this is how it looks, and it's very often this large


----------



## Harumy (Dec 22, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> My friend told me that females don't eat pizza, they eat salads and tofu. LOL



I LOVE pizza, that is just girls obsessed with their body... They don't know that you can all you want, if you do it wisely...


----------



## Westside (Dec 22, 2010)

Harumy said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I'm having a hard time understanding this...  maybe google translate does not work too well on Portuguese.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, it is kinda easy for you to say, some girls have REALLY high metabolism, so they can be thin no matter how much they it.  Unfortunately that is not true for all girls.  However, girls need to realize that they do not need to be stick thin to be attractive.  You shouldn't be with guys that judge you simply by your size in the first place.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 22, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Harumy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*you can eat
Sorry, you don't need to be mean, just missed one word  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I agree with you when you say "However, girls need to realize that they do not need to be stick thin to be attractive.", but they do  :\


----------



## sonknuck23 (Dec 22, 2010)

I just ordered pizza, waiting for it now.

Greasy ghetto pizza, Extra cheese, bacon, beef. Dope


----------



## Westside (Dec 22, 2010)

Harumy said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At MTL?  Where do you order at?  Osti...


----------



## m3rox (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a few,

Pizza Hut pan pizza (pepperoni)
Papa Murphy's pepperoni pizza


----------



## Renegade Zero (Dec 22, 2010)

Just had some pizza too! Always got chicken, sweetcorn and green peppers. Very nice stuff.


----------



## sonknuck23 (Dec 22, 2010)

I ordered from Double Pizza. Oh, and I already merked 3 slices of Pepperoni, Beef, and Extra Cheese. Working all day will do that to you.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 22, 2010)

Simply bacon-cheese pizza from Pizza Hut.


----------



## dragon574444 (Dec 22, 2010)

All pizza is good pizza


----------



## Depravo (Dec 22, 2010)

My favourite is the 'special' from one of the local independent take-aways. The topping is mushrooms, doner kebab meat, onions, garlic and fresh chillies.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 22, 2010)

dragon574444 said:
			
		

> All pizza is good pizza



No. No it is not. There truly is such a thing as bad pizza. You simply haven't run into it yet. (Lucky you)


as for my vote: Deep-dish barbecue pork. 




It's a southern thing.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Dec 23, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> dragon574444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah bad pizza is a sad sad thing.  On the other hand that deep dish bbq pork pizza sounds intriguing can we get a pic?


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 23, 2010)

I've eaten bad pizza and it's not fun. My favorite is from a local supermarket that makes them while your shopping. They make this mean ass onion and pepperoni pizza and on Mondays you can get 2 large ones for only 10$!


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 23, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> dragon574444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think bad pizza=food poisoning or it just doesn't taste nice


----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 23, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> i think bad pizza=food poisoning or it just doesn't taste nice



Or just cheese and tomato, its a half finished pizza in my opinion. Just don't taste right.


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 23, 2010)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anchovies! Stupid predictive text...


----------



## BilliePop (Dec 23, 2010)

I like me your classic cheese and pepperoni pizza.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 23, 2010)

Kebab and haggis pizza :


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 23, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it too; not necessarily as much as others I have but I do like it nontheless.

I like most kinds of pizza I have; I can't narrow it down.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Dec 23, 2010)

Pulled. Pork. Pizza.

There's a place called "Shebella's", in Fishers, IN. They have a pizza/deli buffet, and they will serve up the best pulled pork barbeque pizza you will ever have in the history of forever. I'm getting hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 23, 2010)

Rogue_Ninja said:
			
		

> Yeah bad pizza is a sad sad thing.  On the other hand that deep dish bbq pork pizza sounds intriguing can we get a pic?








 I guess so.
I can't peel back the cheese to make sure there is barbecue beneath it, but done properly it will look something like this:



Spoiler: Go eat before you view this image.












Note to self: Don't go searching for pizza pics when you've not eaten yet.....


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 23, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Rogue_Ninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish you would have hidden that in a spoiler tag. I haven't eaten all day and now I want some pizza.


----------



## monkat (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh lawd that is wayyyyy too thick!

Pan pizza is just a mess....and it's texture is so ... soft and wet and liquidy that the crust does not provide enough of a buffer.

It's not good.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 23, 2010)

To each their own. That's why so many different types of crusts are made. 
Should all pizzas be made this way? No. But for barbecue it's ideal in my book.


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 23, 2010)

Non-pan stuffed crust extra cheese and pepperoni.

Mmmm.
*dials pizza hut's number*


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 23, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Oh lawd that is wayyyyy too thick!
> 
> Pan pizza is just a mess....and it's texture is so ... soft and wet and liquidy that the crust does not provide enough of a buffer.
> 
> It's not good.



Not here in Chicago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love the pizza here. been around the country and I can firmly say Chicago pizza is my favorite.

A deep dish, stuffed crust Meat Lover's pizza from Gino's East is the KING OF PIZZA.

Any pizza fanatic should visit Chicago at least once in their lifetime. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I recommend Lina's Pizza, Freddie's, Ricobenne's, Lou Manalti's, and my personal favorite, Gino's East.


----------

